# fooling around with jujutsu techniques



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 2, 2006)

dear friends, I am thinking of finally taking my 2nd and 1st kyu test sometime later in life, after postponing those tests so many times. Here are some clips of myself doing jujutsu. what do you think? am I looking competent enough to take the test? thank you for your comments!

www.geocities.com/gbi_club/denny_action.zip

right click and save as to save to your hard disk and view with windows media player.

(if the clips doesnt work and a message of "data exceeded" or something, just wait 10 minutes and try agian. thanx!)


----------



## kamishinkan (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought your technique looked very good. Good luck on your test!

Darrell Collins
Kamishinkan Dojo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 2, 2006)

go ahead take the test.
I am not of that disipline but think you will do ok


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks alot like HKD!


----------



## bignick (Mar 2, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Looks alot like HKD!



It would considering jujutsu was the parent art to hapkido...


Hard to tell from two short clips, are you practicing on tile floor?  Talk about ukemi being important...


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> It would considering jujutsu was the parent art to hapkido...
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from two short clips, are you practicing on tile floor? Talk about ukemi being important...


 
I would beg to differ...Daito Ryu is the parent art of HKD....and also of Jujitsu I suppose...Jujitsu, Aikido and Hapkido are like brother arts!


----------



## rutherford (Mar 2, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> I would beg to differ...Daito Ryu is the parent art of HKD....and also of Jujitsu I suppose...Jujitsu, Aikido and Hapkido are like brother arts!


 
Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu.  :asian:


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu. :asian:


 
There is a difference between Daito Ryu and the Jujitsu that is practiced today!


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 2, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jujutsu

although I amy be wrong...ok I think I am.....anyone with any insight!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 3, 2006)

I have found when doing the cross body arm lock. It is harder to escape if the feet are planted on the ground, tight to your opponent and knees tight also. It is easier to escape if you cross the feet. Something you may think about next time working that technique.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 4, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> It would considering jujutsu was the parent art to hapkido...
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from two short clips, are you practicing on tile floor? Talk about ukemi being important...


 
Yes sir, it's concrete floor, actually the motorcycle parking lot. The university cannot afford mats so we practice at the parking lot. But the test (thanks God) will be done in a Judo dojo, we rent it for two hours. And yes, Ukemi is very important


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 4, 2006)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> I have found when doing the cross body arm lock. It is harder to escape if the feet are planted on the ground, tight to your opponent and knees tight also. It is easier to escape if you cross the feet. Something you may think about next time working that technique.


 
Thank you sir, I will make a clip of myself doing just that and get back to you.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 4, 2006)

kamishinkan said:
			
		

> I thought your technique looked very good. Good luck on your test!
> 
> Darrell Collins
> Kamishinkan Dojo


 
Thank you very much for the kind words! tachi rei! :asian:


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 4, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> go ahead take the test.
> I am not of that disipline but think you will do ok


 
Thank you sir, yes I will take the 2nd Kyu test soon, then the 1st before the end of this year.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 4, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Looks alot like HKD!


 
That makes sense, because I know that those hip-throws also exists in GM. Ji Hanjae's hapkido.


----------



## bignick (Mar 4, 2006)

I like juji gatame, if I'm on their right side, with me left leg over their head and my right bent and my foot pushed up agains the side of their body,


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are some more of my clips, done in slow motion to avoid injuries. Advice please www.geocities.com/wadokai_indonesia/denny_action_slow.zip, 

btw, today will be my pre-test before the actual test. please wish me luck!


----------

